# Flavor Wave Oven



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone here has any experience using these these appliances. It is a countertop oven that makes "miracles"?There are different brands; Nuwave, FlavorWave etc. I'm sure you have seen the infomercials on TV.

I don't post very often but I'm here everyday reaping all the good information on my favourite pastime, hobby, cooking and anything to do about food and preparing it. I'm always looking out for a New gadget that I must have.

Thank you for such a great site; I love it here and I hope you are not offended that I spend my time lurking. I feel as if I know all of you as friends; I enjoy reading about your tomatoes, herbs, sourdough adventures, cookbooks etc etc. I don't feel I can contribute too much being a non Professional Cook but spent 40 years as a "Personal Chef "to my family ( raised 4 sons and they ate very well) but now I cook for my DH and I and now have the time to learn and enjoy.


----------



## keeb (Jul 5, 2005)

I too am wondering if anybody has recipes for the FlavorWave oven. I have just bought one and would like all kinds of recipes

Keeb


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Sorry I gave mine away.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Rita, why did you stop using it? Just curious.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Now you have got me curious, what IS a 'flavour-wave" oven?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's a small, countertop convection oven:


----------

